# Adding links in Android app



## GotGarlic (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi. I've been accessing the forums on my phone a lot lately and can't find a way to link words in a post to a website. Am I missing it or is it not possible? Thanks.


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 13, 2012)

I am not entirely sure that is possible.  You might have to do it the hard way which is type out the proper URL tag for vB.

[ URL="http://www.discusscooking.com"]Description[/URL ] <=-- Remove the spaces after [ and before ].


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 13, 2012)

Okay, thanks.


----------

